# World Predator Classic 2018: Deutsche Top-Teams auf dem Treppchen!



## Anglerboard Redaktion (18. Juni 2018)

Bei den diesjährigen WPC lief es für zwei deutsche Boot-Teams perfekt. Während die Vorjahresgewinner Dustin Schöne und Johannes Dietel sich den dritten Platz sicherten, schossen Enrico Di Ventura und Franks Bussmeyer ganz oben aufs Podest! Was für eine super Platzierung der Deutschen.

Auf dem zweiten Platz landeten die Letten Ugis Gross und Guntis Riekstins. Die bekannte Raubfischveranstaltung fand auch dieses Jahr in den Niederlanden statt. Zielfische sind Barsch, Hecht und Zander. Beim Streetfishing holte sich Vincent Payro den ersten Platz. Die Kajak-Wertung wurde aufgrund von zu wenigen Teilnehmern abgesagt. Alle Infos zu den WPC auf www.worldpredatorclassic.com

Übrigens, Enrico ist auch bei „Schlag den Superangler“ mit am Start. Hier geht es zum Profi und den aktuellen Fängen!


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: World Predator Classic 2018: Deutsche Top-Teams auf dem Treppchen!*

Krasse Nummer. Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Enrico und Frank. Zweimal Zweiter und einmal Dritter ist schwer beeindruckend. Und dass Johannes und Dustin ihre starke Leistung aus dem letzten Jahr wiederholen konnten, finde ich auch klasse. Allen Teilnehmern und den Gewinnern ein fettes Petri!


----------



## robi_N (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: World Predator Classic 2018: Deutsche Top-Teams auf dem Treppchen!*

Hallo zusammen,

die WPC 2018 war wieder ein voller Erfolg. Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und einen Bericht dazu geschrieben.
Inkl Goodiebag Gewinnspiel!

http://köderschlacht.de/world-predator-classic/


----------

